# Engine mounts



## trefferr (Mar 26, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how difficult it is to replace engine/transmission mounts on a 1990 maxima?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

not very.
it just takes time tools and patience


----------



## Skibob6 (Dec 1, 2007)

FACK that sucks. i have a 94 and im starting to think that my rear mouns are cracked. my cars been in two accidents, one with the sidewalk about 35mph (not me) and one at about 10-15mph t-boning a 03 neon(me) and i think my mounts are screwed


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

Skibob6 said:


> FACK that sucks. i have a 94 and im starting to think that my rear mouns are cracked. my cars been in two accidents, one with the sidewalk about 35mph (not me) and one at about 10-15mph t-boning a 03 neon(me) and i think my mounts are screwed


could be. but accidents do not typically affect the motor mounts


----------

